# When 1 gram is to much to smoke - Fluro bud



## Vincent VonBlown (Jun 13, 2013)

I have to say I'm truly amazed at how little of this fluroscently flowered bud I can smoke, especially the Wonder strains. Just so you know where I'm coming from, I usually smoke about an 1/8th a day of I what I've found to be the best of the held elite clones grown under HIDs... It's a favorite of everyone that tries it, and nothing really seems to compare with it. My tolerance after smoking it for years, of course goes up. Up to a point where I could almost smoke it all day long...


----------



## Vincent VonBlown (Jun 13, 2013)

To explain a little further, I'd never smoke the bud either, always make hash, and oil, just to make it even stronger... But the fluroscent flowered bud, I only smoke it as bud, as its, soooooo freaking strong and tasty... I can't finish a gram in a day, and the potency just hangs with you, so even a hardcore smoker, is so full of THC... Your going blah, let's wait a while longer to get high...


----------



## brotherjericho (Jun 13, 2013)

I sometimes wonder about the actual potency of the big HID yields vs the lower ones from fluorescent and/or LED. Sure you get the super yield with HID, which is good if your making money from your growing, but are the actual cannabinoid percentages the same?


----------



## Vincent VonBlown (Jun 13, 2013)

Now here's what I would normally smoke 3.5 grams or more of a day, the Thunderstruck clone, under HIDs.


----------



## Vincent VonBlown (Jun 13, 2013)

It's the best of the best, but it can't hold a candle to itself. When grown under fluros rather then HIDs.


----------



## Vincent VonBlown (Jun 13, 2013)

I've flowered a number of the same clones under fluroscent lighting. Then had them blown up to full size in bubbler and 1000 watt HIDs, at the Wonder Gardens for comparison... Everytime, fluro blows HIDs, for potency, quality and flavor.


----------



## Vincent VonBlown (Jun 13, 2013)

The odd thing about it though, if you got a 100 people, and asked them what produces better pot, Fluros or HIDs. They will tell you, over and over again it's the HIDs... But that isn't true at all... I've given cuts to beginers before, gave them a fluroscent light, and watched them get the same results I do... And I've had experts tell me they have failed... So, I have to really figure, all the experts, are just guessing. And for the most part have never really compared, or perhaps even actually flowered all the way with the Fluros... Makes you wonder if anybody really knows anything about breeding either. When they can't even get the light regiment correct, on what it does...


----------



## throwdo (Oct 1, 2013)

what kind of flurous are you using ?


----------



## qwizoking (Oct 1, 2013)

I've always said cfl produces better bud.. which is why I run 2 flower cabs, a 600cooltube and 750watts of cfl. Cfl usually fluffier maybe a little less yield but flavor and potency are much better....


----------

